# Covering eye holes in a mask?



## Samhain

Hey everyone.

I'm currently putting together a mask, and I want to hide my eyes underneath. Initially, I intended to use mirrored lenses from an old pair of sun glasses, but the mask sits to close to my face that there just isn't space for them to fit. I know technically I could use black mesh, but I wondered if there were any other ideas I might not be aware of?

What are your thoughts? Any ideas?

Thanks and thank yous!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thin/sheer black cloth also works if you don't want to use mesh.


----------



## Bone Dancer

RoxyBlue said:


> Thin/sheer black cloth also works if you don't want to use mesh.


Maybe like nylon stockings. You can get cheap ones at the dollar store.


----------



## Doc Doom

Try foil/mylar gift wrapping paper. Many of them are actually transparent (but tinted) when you look through them real close up.


----------



## fontgeek

Scrim cloth would work, it's basically a black mesh used for projecting images against for the theater If you wear dark glasses behind it, or behind stockings, etc., it should help hid your eyes while letting the cloth mesh cut out the reflections of the lenses.
But a lot really depends upon what kind of look or mask you are using. You might consider things like bushy eyebrows or hair that hang down in front of the eyes. Masks tend to be hot to wear on their own, so everything you add into it in layers or that will block air movement will make it even hotter for the wearer of the mask.


----------



## debbie5

Any thin,black cloth will do. Just check it first to make sure its transparent yet opaque enough. I tried mirrored lenses...they were way too dark to use at night.


----------

